# Clippers DONT acquire pick #4 from Seattle.



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ESPN just messaged me. The deal is #7 and future 1st for #4.

Hello Bayless!!!:clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Wow, the Clippers make a move. I hope Mayo is there though. :gopray:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Hmm I am reading on DX that the Clippers value Gordon more than Bayless, they better not have traded up for that!

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Draft-Day-Rumblings--250-PM-EST--2950/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Now you just gotta hope Minnesota screws up and takes Love that high.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Gordon over Bayless? That doesn't seem realistic to me at all.

Mayo to Minnesota is way too easy. God help us...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Weasel said:


> Hmm I am reading on DX that the Clippers value Gordon more than Bayless, they better not have traded up for that!


It could also be Westbrook. Which would be worse IMO.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

If it's Westbrook or Gordon, I'm hopping ship to whoever picks Bayless. I'm sick of these idiots. We could have gotten one of those 3 guaranteed at #7 and we give up a first to get Gordon guaranteed according to DX? Wtf. Bayless WILL be the best out of the three. Unless they know that Miami will take Beasley/Mayo then Minny takes Love, this is a horrible trade.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



qross1fan said:


> If it's Westbrook or Gordon, I'm hopping ship to whoever picks Bayless. I'm sick of these idiots. We could have gotten one of those 3 guaranteed at #7 and we give up a first to get Gordon guaranteed according to DX? Wtf. Bayless WILL be the best out of the three. Unless they know that Miami will take Beasley/Mayo then Minny takes Love, this is a horrible trade.


I still find it tough to believe Seattle would let Bayless drop. LAC will hopefully get what they needed the most, a good PG.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

This trade excites and worries me greatly. It excites me because the Clippers are being proactive and maybe they know something. It worries me because Gordon/Bayless could be there at 7. Many why couldn't the Clippers do this trade with the Wolves.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



qross1fan said:


> If it's Westbrook or Gordon, I'm hopping ship to whoever picks Bayless. I'm sick of these idiots. We could have gotten one of those 3 guaranteed at #7 and we give up a first to get Gordon guaranteed according to DX? Wtf. Bayless WILL be the best out of the three. Unless they know that Miami will take Beasley/Mayo then Minny takes Love, this is a horrible trade.


yeah I agree, Bayless is going to be ridiculously good. 

But if this happens... Blazers have just monopolized the NBA for the next 10 yrs. 

per DX


> If Bayless slips past 7, he will likely be available with the 10th or 11th pick. *This could indeed be all the Portland Trailblazers need to pull the trigger on the rumored trade sending the #13 pick to New Jersey plus a player for the #10 pick. The Trailblazers have been high on Bayless all season long. *


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Weasel said:


> This trade excites and worries me greatly. It excites me because the Clippers are being proactive and maybe they know something. It worries me because Gordon/Bayless could be there at 7. Many why couldn't the Clippers do this trade with the Wolves.


I thought maybe that McHale knows he needs Mayo at #3, but I never really can tell. :rules:




I feel so unsafe...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Wow, according to ESPN, it's only IF Mayo is off the board at #4 and the Clippers will take Eric Gordon at #4. I quit, I'm done. This franchise is horrible, we need to fire every single person besides the Fan Patrol.



Ruff Draft said:


> I still find it tough to believe Seattle would let Bayless drop. LAC will hopefully get what they needed the most, a good PG.


Even so, we could have gotten Westbrook or reached for Augustine.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Btw I don't see this posted on ESPN, where is this from? Radio?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Wait it is not official, Mayo has to be off of the board.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080626



> The Clippers and Sonics have agreed to swap picks as long as the Wolves take O.J. Mayo at No. 3. If Mayo isn't drafted at 3, the deal is off according to two sources close to the information.
> 
> 
> 
> With the No. 4 pick, expect the Clippers to take Eric Gordon of Indiana. They've coveted him as the type of dominant scorer that they've been looking for.


Umm I kind of hope Mayo isn't taken at 3 then.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Weasel said:


> Btw I don't see this posted on ESPN, where is this from? Radio?


ESPN just reported it during halftime of the Russia-Spain game.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

I just heard on ESPN that the trade wouldn't take place until Seattle makes sure that Mayo doesn't drop to number 4, which means we won't get him and the Sonics are basically holding us hostage. And they said the Clippers want to make sure that they get Gordon, which would be stupid as hell. If they do this trade and don't take Bayless I'm going to be really pissed, Gordon isn't better than Bayless and he will most likely be there at #7.

The Clippers just got hosed again folks.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Eric Gordon? Really? He will be available at the 7. Bayless is the prize!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

^Nah, Memphis might end up taking him at 5 if they stay at their pick


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Dissonance19 said:


> ^Nah, Memphis might end up taking him at 5 if they stay at their pick


I never really thought about Memphis taking Gordon. They don't have a single shooting guard so it makes sense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Now I can't get any work done at work because of this trade/Gordon news. I wanted the Clippers to make a move but if it this move I won't be too pleased.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

The one time we should have stood pat, Roeser goes and does something this retarded. Why doesn't Sterling just fire this *******? I'm sick of him and his bull****. He passes up on Udrih for the minimum and I'm all but 100% sure he was behind this.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

HUH??? What are we doing? Trade for No. 4 ONLY IF MAYO IS TAKEN BY THE WOLVES AT 3? It doesnt make sense to me. We should only do this trade IF MAYO IS AVAILABLE AT 4.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



matador1238 said:


> HUH??? What are we doing? Trade for No. 4 ONLY IF MAYO IS TAKEN BY THE WOLVES AT 3? *It doesnt make sense to me.* We should only do this trade IF MAYO IS AVAILABLE AT 4.


It does make sense, we are the Clippers, we do dumb **** all the time.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

I don't think this deal has anything to do with drafting Gordon. I think it's all part of a larger deal that they're working with Miami to acquire the number two pick. I just have a feeling that this move is a precursor to the Brand/#4 for Marion/#2 move that has been talked about. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

I think it's a win/win situation for the Sonics. Either get their guy Mayo or drop 3 spots and get a future 1st rounder ( hopefully lottory in the future or close  ) and a player at #7 who Hopefully again will be a good player.. If Clippers end up with Bayless or whatever and they turn out to be good then damn.

I forgot this was the clippers forum sorry for trolling..............


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Why couldn't we just trade back Minnesota's pick to Minny, plus #7 and the rights to sofo for number 3 instead?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



X Dah Creator said:


> I think it's a win/win situation for the Sonics. Either get their guy Mayo or drop 3 spots and get a future 1st rounder ( hopefully lottory in the future or close  ) and a player at #7 who Hopefully again will be a good player.. If Clippers end up with Bayless or whatever and they turn out to be good then damn.
> 
> I forgot this was the clippers forum sorry for trolling..............


It's all good, I think we need an opposing viewpoint in here sometimes.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

There is no way we are doing this trade just to get Gordon..... NO [email protected]!%%^ING WAY!!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



matador1238 said:


> There is no way we are doing this trade just to get Gordon..... NO [email protected]!%%^ING WAY!!!


Of course not, relax matador...something else has to be brewing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



matador1238 said:


> There is no way we are doing this trade just to get Gordon..... NO [email protected]!%%^ING WAY!!!


Of course we aren't. We're going to trade #4 to the Celtics for #60.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

OMG. I might just have to boycott the clippers if were doing this for gordon. 

Gordon is soooo sooo sooo not worth in anyones books worth 2 1st round draft picks. Unlike the other tweeners like mayo and bayless, this guy doesnt even pretend to be a PG. And i dont think hes star enough to be a sucessful SG at his size. Oh me oh my, what a sad day in clipperland if this is true.

What a disaster of 4 years of drafts. We promise korolev so we cant get Granger. The next year we dont have a first. The next year we take thornton over our position of need, including guys like Stuckey. Now this year we trade 2 first rounders just to get someone who i probably wouldnt even have taken had we stood pat at 7? 

Someone put me out of my misery. When does football season start again?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Come on guys, don't freak out just yet. This move has to be either part of a trade with Miami or simply to assure themselves the ability to draft Bayless. I don't believe for one second that it was made just to draft Eric Gordon. That would be a ridiculously idiotic move, even for this franchise.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Showtime87 said:


> Come on guys, don't freak out just yet. This move has to be either part of a trade with Miami or simply to assure themselves the ability to draft Bayless. I don't believe for one second that it was made just to draft Eric Gordon. That would be a ridiculously idiotic move, even for this franchise.


Are you forgetting that we are the Clippers and not any other team? If we take Gordon and don't get anything else done and not take Ryan Anderson with #35, I'm going to be purely a Jerryd Bayless fanatic.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/sonics/archives/142121.asp?from=blog_last3



> A club source described a Sonics trade with the Clippers to swap draft picks as "very" premmature and there is no deal yet.
> 
> Stay tuned


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

I hope that does end up being the case.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.com/sonics/index.html#29819



> A Sonics team source steadfastly denied an ESPN report that has Seattle sending its fourth pick to the Los Angeles Clippers in exchange for the No. 7 pick and a protected first-round pick in 2009.
> 
> ESPN writer Ric Bucher first broke the story earlier today and ESPN college basketball analyst Steve Lavin is also reporting the trade.
> 
> The team source, however, says the Sonics are not making a deal involving those picks. The source declined to verify or deny if Seattle is engaged in other trades, but repeatedly said: "What's being reported is not true. It's inaccurate."


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



qross1fan said:


> Are you forgetting that we are the Clippers and not any other team? If we take Gordon and don't get anything else done and not take Ryan Anderson with #35, I'm going to be purely a Jerryd Bayless fanatic.


This is also the franchise that traded Tyson Chandler for Elton Brand on draft day, so I'm not going to pass any judgement until I see what they do with this #4 pick. As for Ryan Anderson still being around at #35, I think that's a bit optimistic. All indications are that he'll won't fall past the first round. I really hope this is just a precaution and that they take Bayless, I love this guy's game and I think it would be huge mistake if they pass on him. You know how things go on draft day, everyone sends out smokescreens. If they draft Gordon at #4 I will be shocked beyond words.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



> "I've heard Pat Riley isn't too impressed with Michael Beasley," the source said. -- Palm Beach Post


I guess Pat is not that impressed with Mayo as well? He can just pick Mayo up at No. 2. Wolves will most likely pick either Mayo or Beasley at No. 3.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

If the draft turns out like this:

1) Rose
2) Beasley
3) Mayo
4) Bayless
5) Gordon

Neither of the 3 guards will be available....if the trade with Sonics is any true, we have got to take Bayless. However, I believe I read it from somewhere that the Clippers rated Gordon higher than Bayless. If it isnt true....who the hell should we pick at No. 7? Westbrook? I say we trade Brand + 7 to Miami for Marion and Beasley.


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



yamaneko said:


> OMG. I might just have to boycott the clippers if were doing this for gordon.
> 
> Gordon is soooo sooo sooo not worth in anyones books worth 2 1st round draft picks. Unlike the other tweeners like mayo and bayless, this guy doesnt even pretend to be a PG. And i dont think hes star enough to be a sucessful SG at his size. Oh me oh my, what a sad day in clipperland if this is true.
> 
> ...


Don't commit suicide just yet, the deal is this.... IF Mayo is there at 4, then the Clips draft Mayo and trade Brand and Mayo to Miami for Beasley and Marion......I like this deal for the Clips, and I am a Lakers fan for life.......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



nivy said:


> Don't commit suicide just yet, the deal is this.... IF Mayo is there at 4, then the Clips draft Mayo and trade Brand and Mayo to Miami for Beasley and Marion......I like this deal for the Clips, and I am a Lakers fan for life.......


Wait where did you hear that? I haven't heard the 2nd part of that and EPSN was saying the deal wouldn't happen unless Mayo was picked in the top 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



nivy said:


> Don't commit suicide just yet, the deal is this.... IF Mayo is there at 4, then the Clips draft Mayo and trade Brand and Mayo to Miami for Beasley and Marion......I like this deal for the Clips, and I am a Lakers fan for life.......



If we can get Mayo at #4, I'm sure we'd rather sign Elton Brand longterm, draft a nice PG with #35[Kyle Weaver or George Hill].


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Weasel said:


> Wait where did you hear that? I haven't heard the 2nd part of that and EPSN was saying the deal wouldn't happen unless Mayo was picked in the top 3.


AM 570 radio. a confimation from Sonny Vaccaro while talking to the 'Cannons"..........


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

I still don't like the idea of trading Brand, I think it would be a mistake. But I'm hearing the Miami looks like it's going to happen (according to KLAC), so I guess we'll just have to deal with it and PREY that the Clippers can somehow come up with a decent PG. Maybe they feel they have the inside track on Udrih, I don't know. But I'll tell you right now Kyle Weaver or George Hill are NOT starting NBA PG's.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Well, Seattle already said supposedly no deal if mayo is available. If the deal is for mayo, then id even throw in the minnesota pick for heavesns sake. But if not for mayo there is no point to make the deal.

There is no no no no way that gordon, bayless, and westbrook will be gone by 7. As if it matters anyway. I dont think any of those guys are necessarily starters material year one at the SG position. Id be fine with going for lopez or love if theyre available at 7 before i do this deal. At least for the first time wed actually have a good backup big.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

We need to get something done with Portland. If they did in fact get #10 and greatly want Westbrook, I'd easily do #7 for #10 + #33 + Rights to Petteri Kopenen. Then take Augustine at #10, trade #33 and #35 to get Ryan Anderson but if he's available at #33, then use #35 on Goran Dragic and stash him overseason. Bring over Sofoklis, sign Udrih and keep Powell around. Deal Brevin Knight to Ante Tomic[#57 by Utah]. 

PG: Udrih | Augustine | Kopenen
SG: Mobley | Ross
SF: Thornton | Thomas
PF: Brand | Powell | Sofoklis
CE: Kaman | Anderson 

Depending on what we do with Maggette and the LLE, that looks like an ok roster and we have rights to Tomic and Dragic as well.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

Am I the only one here that would rather have Westbrook than Gordon and Bayless? I would MUCH rather have Westbrook than Gordon, because I think Gordon is just another ballhog type of guy that likes to play one-on-one like Thornton and Maggette. Bayless is good, but I just think Westbrook has the ability to be a very good NBA point guard and I love his defense. I think he would be the perfect fit for this team.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



dmilesai said:


> Am I the only one here that would rather have Westbrook than Gordon and Bayless? I would MUCH rather have Westbrook than Gordon, because I think Gordon is just another ballhog type of guy that likes to play one-on-one like Thornton and Maggette. Bayless is good, but I just think Westbrook has the ability to be a very good NBA point guard and I love his defense. I think he would be the perfect fit for this team.


I wouldn't mind Westbrook, but I don't like the fact that he's a poor jumpshooter and I definitely wouldn't use the 4th overall pick on him. Gordon, on the other hand is a very good perimeter shooter who I don't see as the ballhog type at all. He's not really a one-on-one guy, he's more of a pull-up shooter. But if given a choice, I would rather have Bayless. I strongly believe he will end up being a more valuable pro than either of those two.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

We need to trade Brand if someone is willing to take him. Same goes for everyone else on the roster except Thorton and Kaman. We need new blood, period. Looking at the West next year, whats our chances of making the playoffs even with Brand and Maggette? Its time to rebuild man.......


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

westbrook id take over gordon perhaps just beacuse of the coach that we have. Not to mention that westbrook can play a little PG as well. But until like 1.5 weeks ago, westbrook was projected to go in the teens. Im very scared of people who jump up 10 spots on peoples charts just based on how they work out against a chair. 

I dont know what i want, but i KNOW i do not want to trade up to 4 if its to get anything but mayo. Other than mayo there is no sense to give up multiple picks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

According to BG7 Lavigne on the Bulls board, he said on Sportscenter they said the deal is off.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*



Weasel said:


> According to a poster on the Bulls board, he said on Sportscenter they said the deal is off.


Yeah I heard that. Clippers said Sonics wanted way too much with the stipulation


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

I agree that this team needs a definite overhaul, but I don't like the idea of trading Brand at this point in his career. He's still only 29 years old and has a handful of very productive seasons left in him. I love the front line of Brand and Kaman and think it would be a mistake to break them up for somebody like Beasley. This team can definitely compete with Kaman/Brand/Thornton/Bayless. Trading Brand would be taking a huge step backwards, maybe I'm alone in that opinion but I truly believe it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers acquire pick #4 from Seattle.*

i sure hope the deal is off. But as i stated before. If the deal is for mayo, get it done, and throw in whatever else seattle wants within reason.


----------

